# Shimano Stradic CI4 vs Stradic FJ4000



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I am lucky enough to have parents that asked me if I would like a nice reel for a Christmas gift. Uhhh...yes please! I have always loved my Shimano Saros reels and have thought about a Stradic but never wanted to drop the extra cash.
I have looked at the new CI4 and also the new FJ 4000 and Im torn which to get. The CI is lighter in weight aprx 1.5 oz I think but the new FJ 4000 are supposed to be built a little better according to the sales person I spoke with.

Curious what all you guys out there thought about both the CI4 vs the new white colored FJ4000 stradics?

Thanks!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i love my ci4 4000. the fjs are just like the fi with two more bearings i think. and the ci4s colors are the best. my two cents


----------

